# lootas vs burnas



## freak4jesus (Dec 11, 2009)

im trying to start orks and i want to play like a fast mech army
doesn't have to be fluffy cause im going to paint them funny colors

my problem is ive never truely seen lootas or burnas in combat
i want to run 5 trukks with 2-3 battlewaggons see how many points it leads to 
i want to put in lootas or burnas. I'd just kinda want to know whats the better all around elite.
armys i face are mostly +3 armor armys


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

first of all:
lootaz have heavy weapons
you move em ... they don't shoot

of course it is quite funny to see your opponent's face when you tell him that you have setup 15 lootaz in a Battlewagon and all firing out while they are untouchable

Burnaboyz are very good in midrange and CC as they can choose to use their burnaz as energy weapons if not fired the previous turn... now everyone of those has 2 basicattacks making them 3 in the charge cutting through Terminators and ICs ^^
But you have to get them close enough to work and that is their problem:
Lootaz just set em up and let em fire the heck outta the enemy
Burnaz you have to get close enough


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

If you want a truck mounted (speed freaks) force you'll want Burnas - drive up in your open topped truck & lay 1 template count your hits ~ "Okay, that's 5 hits on your tactical squad - I'll roll 50 dice wounding on 4+!"

Then next turn after your truck has been popped you can charge into combat against another squad & swing your power weapons...

Burnas boys are amazing!


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a very similar army list (4 trukks and 3 battlewagons, only I have a few looted wagons in there too) and I must say that I've had a lot of success with lootas. Although they shouldn't be moving anywhere, if you put them behind/in cover somewhere they will provide valuable fire support to take out transports and stuff so the boyz don't need to get out of their trukks. Even with BS2, they are good at what they do.

I've never used burnas, so I can't comment on them, but that's my view on lootas anyway.


----------



## freak4jesus (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks for posts 
nice to see both sides im gonna keep looking if people want to keep posting what they use


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

I dont run speed freaky so I would say Lootas

But for you I would say Burnas are better. They can get close fast in a trukk.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The problem for burnas is that you can't fire if your vehicle goes over 6". Then, somebody hits your trukk/wagon on its rear armour and it explodes.

I tend to see lootas as better. They excel at killing transports, putting your opponent's infantry on the table for your infantry to charge. Conversely, burnas don't do a lot of anything to people inside rhinos. To be fair, burnas can do huge amounts of damage in the right situation but they seem unreliable to me.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I much prefer lootas because they do something well that nothing else in the army does well: long range fire support, especially fire support that can kill tanks. Anything up to AV 12 can be swamped with loota fire pretty effectively and it works respectably well on infantry too. Burnas can be destructive in a mechanized army to be sure but need to get up close to things where meltas can knock out even battlewagons reliably and burnas in a trukk are just a big expensive fragile target. Also, burnas just kill infantry, which there are plenty of other Ork units that can do that.


----------



## Sil3nc3 (Oct 23, 2009)

Sebi said:


> of course it is quite funny to see your opponent's face when you tell him that you have setup 15 lootaz in a Battlewagon and all firing out while they are untouchable


Please tell me if im wrong but lootas dont have a dedicated transport correct? so putting them in vehicles is rather difficult right? i could be totally wrong but thought i heard something about that. best to check with culler or ona the other ork geniuses on this one.

I had this problem with my army too. last points left to choose between lootas or burnas. but as my good buddy culler pointed out burnas are fragile, a fragile unit that needs to get up good and close. their weapons really do alot of damage but remember ur enemy knows this too. they are gonna recieve alot of fire just to keep off the enemy lines.

Lootas on the other hand will stay nice and cozy (until deepstrike ofcourse) adding some much needed fire support for ur advancing army o death.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Sil3nc3 said:


> Please tell me if im wrong but lootas dont have a dedicated transport correct? so putting them in vehicles is rather difficult right?


You can buy a bttlewagon as a heavy support choice and they can start the game inside of it.


----------



## Sil3nc3 (Oct 23, 2009)

Culler said:


> You can buy a bttlewagon as a heavy support choice and they can start the game inside of it.


k thanks for clarifying that culler, sorry bout my misinformation guys. how many slots do lootas take up? im guessing that since they arent in mega armor its only one but hey its worth an ask.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Sil3nc3 said:


> k thanks for clarifying that culler, sorry bout my misinformation guys. how many slots do lootas take up? im guessing that since they arent in mega armor its only one but hey its worth an ask.


Just one each. It will specify somewhere when as infantry unity takes up more than one spot on a transport, just FYI.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I ran a 5 man squad of both at some point,but neither were too effective. I later boosted to 10 Lootaz and found them really good. I put them on a hill at the back of my Kult of Speed force and it usually ends up as a shooting match between them and some Dark Reapers. I reckon that burnaz are good as bodyguards for Big Meks with burnaz, but Lootaz for anything else.

Another side note is that never take the Mek option with Lootaz, because he just can't keep up with their 48" range. However, with Burnaz the Mega-Blasta can really benefit the anti infantry flamers.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I played a guy who runs burnas to great effect in a battlewagon force. 10 burnaz will get an insane number of flamer hits on any unit that gets too close. You put down a flamer template in contact with the wagon and get 10x the number of hits it touches. It can wipe out infantry units. They can also charge stuff, and do enormous damage with 30 power wep attacks - if they get to strike.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Both Burnas and Tankbustas seem to be a bit Battlewagon-dependant as units. If placed inside one they can both shine, if left footslogging both will have a hard time justifying their costs.

Lootas are always worth their points. Regardless of opposition they do their role in the same manner. Lootas are too good for their own health


----------

